# More Diet Pills Spiked With Prescription Drugs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

More Diet Pills Spiked With Prescription Drugs Young You Corporation has been informed by the FDA that their four weight loss supplements contain an undeclared drug called ???Sibutramine??? which is an FDA-approved drug used as an appetite suppressant for weight loss. The following products are affected by the recall: 1. Slimbionic 2. One Weight Loss [...]

*Read More...*


----------

